# HKS exhaust



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I put my new HKS exhaust on my Z today ahhhh it sounds great. It isn't really any different sounding when I am driving from inside but when I am stopped if I pick up the RPMs to about 1700 it sounds really mean its a nice low growl almost something between a 350Z and a Z28. Its kind of hard to explain the sound but it is good. Also the exhaust looks stock and coupled with the sound it helps make my car a nice little sleeper. 

What exhaust do some of you guys on here have?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I got a stock exhaust with no pipe after the muffler. lol

But our dodge has straight pipes if that makes a difference lol


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Hks*



JAMESZ said:


> I put my new HKS exhaust on my Z today ahhhh it sounds great. It isn't really any different sounding when I am driving from inside but when I am stopped if I pick up the RPMs to about 1700 it sounds really mean its a nice low growl almost something between a 350Z and a Z28. Its kind of hard to explain the sound but it is good. Also the exhaust looks stock and coupled with the sound it helps make my car a nice little sleeper.
> 
> What exhaust do some of you guys on here have?


I've got an HKS too, it was expensive. I didn't notice a difference in sound though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

you won't notice it driving around really. It is a low hitting exhaust it just hits low in the 1700-2300 rpm range. Also if your in your car you won't tell the difference I had to get a friend to rev it to 2grand so I could hear it from outside.


----------

